# weight limits on a sleeve hitch



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I am going to fabricate a sleeve hitch for my GT and I was wondering if anyone knew how much weight the factory hitches were designed to lift. I tend to over engineer my projects but due to space constraints I need to keep the steel as thin as possible for the job. Any ideas or sources you can recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Best Idea I had Andy!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/SpringLogs004.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

I'll answer any question that you might have ,, I screwed around with this a long time , even though it might not look like much!!


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

What make and model of GT do you have? My custom built sleeve hitch will lift over 600lbs and if I don't have a blade or weights on the front for counter balance it will lift the front wheels off the ground. 

<IMG SRC="http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/BigWheelsFrontPage3.jpg"/IMG>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Weight 101 here!! Inspector 71!!

The reason that you must add weight to the rear end (of any tractor) is to counter balence the FRONT END ie w/a FEL!! NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well DUH, Archdean!!! However, the question was how much weight can a sleeve hitch on a garden tractor lift. What your compact tractor with three point has to do with that question is a mystery. The point I was making was that my sleeve hitch can lift enough to raise the front wheels off the ground if it is not counter balanced. Any idiot knows that you add weight to the rear to counter the front weight or to increase rear tire traction. But thanks for sharing your vast knowlege with us.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Inspector 71 _
> *Well DUH, Archdean!!! However, the question was how much weight can a sleeve hitch on a garden tractor lift. What your compact tractor with three point has to do with that question is a mystery. The point I was making was that my sleeve hitch can lift enough to raise the front wheels off the ground if it is not counter balanced. Any idiot knows that you add weight to the rear to counter the front weight or to increase rear tire traction. But thanks for sharing your vast knowlege with us. *


Well my little friend! Here is what you said in print!! "My custom built sleeve hitch will lift over 600lbs and if I don't have a blade or weights on the front for counter balance it will lift the front wheels off the ground."

Try not to outsmart your self and btw There was no question there!! I DO MY BEST TO HELP!! Yes that includes you too!! " Any idiot knows that you add weight to the rear to counter the front weight or to increase rear tire traction." SO WHAT WAS YOUR QUESTION AGAIN??


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

I didn't ask a question son. I was responding to the original post by chrpmaster where he specifically ask how much weight a garden tractor sleeve hitch was designed to lift. You, on the other hand, jumped in with an off topic post about a compact tractor, cat1 three point hitch and UGLY weight then proceeded to make insulting comments about my post. I don't know who you think you are but if you really want to help folks, here is a concept for you. How about posting comments that are RELEVANT to the question being asked.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Inspector 71 _
> *I didn't ask a question son. I was responding to the original post by chrpmaster where he specifically ask how much weight a garden tractor sleeve hitch was designed to lift. You, on the other hand, jumped in with an off topic post about a compact tractor, cat1 three point hitch and UGLY weight then proceeded to make insulting comments about my post. I don't know who you think you are but if you really want to help folks, here is a concept for you. How about posting comments that are RELEVANT to the question being asked. *


I can only assume that you are addressing me with this post!!

I sincerely apologize for any misunderstanding that you may of felt!!

Your editorial comment on relevancy has been properly noted!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Boys Boys lets play nice here. 

Thanks for the info on the capacity of your sleeve hitch Inspector 71. That is a great looking set up you have on your tractor. Did you make it or did you buy it? Do you know the specs on your actuator? 

I am going to add this to my Gravely 817. It is a rear engine rider with an Onan 16.5 horse cast iron engine so it already has lots or weight in the rear. Since the engine is on the back I know I will have to contend with the light front end even more so than your Deere. I am eyeing several different designs for adding front weights that will be effective yet easy to remove. I picked up some 75 lb wheel weights for the rear at a garage sale before I owned the tractor. I haven't needed to install them with all the rear weight the engine adds though the front also doesn't come up easily. 

I found most of the parts for the "liftable rear hitch" sold by Gravely which is a sleeve hitch that works off the hydralic lift from the mower deck. I am going to do some rehabing on the tractor, hopefully yet this summer, to fix and repaint it so I was holding off installing the hitch til I had this other work done. I will keep you informed on my progress (once I get started).  


Andy


----------

